# Extension inalambrica linea telefonica



## peterdbp (Dic 27, 2011)

Hola Gente!

Vengo con esta pregunta por que la verdad en esto de la señal telefonica estoy muy verde. Resulta que ando buscando la manera de extender la señal del telefono mediante RF, pero no se como empezar  se me ocurrio capturar la señal telefonica mediante el conversor analogico-digital que trae un Arduino, enviarlo por algun modulo RF(cuento con un modulito Xbee) y en el lado del receptor solo decodificar y mandarlo a un telefono convencional. Pero desconozco tanto la manera de que viajan los datos en la linea y lo que se debe hacer para procesarla (esto hablando en terminos de voltaje por que medi y en linea marca 28V mientras que el Arduino trabaja a 5v).

Espero y no suene muy descabellado pero es un proyecto que me ayudaria mucho en casa  .

Gracias y Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2011)

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=Gxz6TvXyH42Itwel6pkg


----------



## peterdbp (Dic 28, 2011)

Hola DOSMETROS, gracias por el link, me parecio interesante el del contestador telefonico, pero me confundio aun mas. He estado meditando hacerca del tema y me imagino que lo primero que debo hacer es saber leer las señales que vienen de una linea telefonica, por ejemplo, cuando se hace una llamada. Como anteriormente habia dicho, la linea tiene 28V, entonces para poder ver su evolucion se me ocurrio capturarla por medio del ADC. El primer tope con el que me encontre es: ¿Como puedo leer desde el arduino los valores que manda la linea tomando en cuenta que son 28V? Se me ocurrio esta idea por que pienso hacerlo de esta manera:

1.- Capturar las señales de telefono.
2.- Convertirlas a digital.
3.- Enviarlas por medio de un modulo RF.
4.- Recibir los datos y "recontruir" la señal.
5.- Enviar la señal "Recontruida" a un telefono convencional.

Ese es el metodo que se me ocurrio, ¿Estara bien o me estoy mal viajando?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2011)

¿ Que distancia necesitás viajar con ese teléfono ?


----------



## peterdbp (Dic 28, 2011)

Alrededor de 300m. A linea de vista.


----------



## retrofit (Dic 29, 2011)

peterdbp dijo:


> Alrededor de 300m. A linea de vista.



Buenos días peterdbp.

Lo primero que tienes que tener claro es el funcionamiento de una Línea Telefónica "Convencional"
Luego necesitarás dos equipos de Radio Tx+RX cruzados que permitan trabajar en modo "Duplex"
Tendrás que diseñar todos los interfaces para conectar la Linea Teléfonica a los TX/RX en ambos extremos.

Tambien, y no menos importante, ¿Has pensado en que frecuencias vas a realizar el proyecto?
Si utilizas frercuencias "Generalistas" estarás espuesto a todo tipo de interferencias y falta de privacidad en la conversaciones.
Si piensas utilizar otras frecuencias, y dependiendo de la legislación de tu país, tendrás que pensar en que frecuencia van a trabajar los equipos TX/RX.

Lo de utilizar el Arduino y convertidores AD/DA, a no ser que tengas muchos conocimientos sobre el tema, lo veo muy complicado para hacer lo que pretendes...
¿Has pensado que eso ya está echo?, puedes utilizar un teléfono inalámbrico, en el mercado hay muchos modelos y algunos con un alcance de más de 300m.

Sigue comentando tus avances y seguramente iremos encontrando soluciones.

Próspero 2012.


----------



## peterdbp (Dic 29, 2011)

Hola EB4GBF!

Gracias por responder! de los equipos de radio pienso usar unos modulos Xbee como estos: http://www.digi.com/products/wirele...ipoint-rfmodules/xbee-series1-module#overview opte por utilizarlos por que ademas de contar previamente con ellos, estos traen la capacidad de encriptacion de mensajes y auto deteccion de frecuencias civiles que esten libres. El unico detalle es que aun no he leido completo el datasheet si son capaces de enviar datos como la señal telefonica, por eso se me habia ocurrido "digitalizar" la señal. Y para la toma de señal para que se ajuste al voltaje de operacion voy a probar con un divisor de tension con resistencias. Surgio esa idea por el motivo de que por lo regular los dispositivos que lo hacen estan muy por arriba de mis alcances $$$  por eso me avente esa idea  y como no, podria poner mis avances.

Feliz 2012!



Ah! y tambien cabe mensionar que estos modulitos pueden enviar tramas de datos como en una red de computadoras lo que para mi es un punto muy a favor para tener una señal lo mas optima posible, pretendo capturar la señal y despues mandarla por los modulos usando esa opcion de que use paquetes de datos y ademas cifrados... me parece que el metodo de encriptacion es con AES e incluso se le puede poner clave.
Eso me ayudaria a la parte de integridad d elos datos y de la "seguridad". Ahora pienso pelearme con la parte de digitalizar una señal y recontruirla .


----------



## javierbrite (Feb 3, 2012)

No se el pricipio de funcionamiento pero en mi trabajo hay extenciones de km de distancia conectado todos los tel a una central. usan antenas standar de internet


----------

